

Sphere Online Judge - jcr
http://www.spoj.com/info/

======
morazow
Even though Spoj is great, nowadays contest programming people use some other
online judges. [http://codeforces.com/](http://codeforces.com/) and
[http://www.codechef.com/](http://www.codechef.com/) are mostly used
platforms.

------
xxxyy
While we are at it, does anyone have a good explanation for the following
fact:

o before 1990, the US won every single ACM ICPC contest;

o between 1990-2000 it won 4 times;

o since 2000 it is Russia+China+Poland total domination.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest#Winners)

------
lelf
The cool things on spoj:

\+ the list programming languages you can use (brainfuck and whitespace are
there, — if you're too lazy to check)

\+ golfing problems like
[http://www.spoj.com/ranks/NOP/](http://www.spoj.com/ranks/NOP/), you need to
minimize your program length

And the one big problem is that they haven't been bothering to update their
compilers for a long time

------
jamesaguilar
Some of these problems can be incredibly difficult. We used to use these to
practice for the ICPC.

------
RazvanPanda
codewars.com is a good alternative also. Currently it supports Clojure,
CoffeeScript, Haskell, Java, JavaScript, Python, Ruby and they keep adding new
languages according to user votes (Haskell and Java were the latest).

------
woah
What is this?

~~~
anewhnaccount
It's for practising infomatics olympiad style programming problems.

